# New Predator movie!



## Randy (Mar 14, 2010)

Predators Movie

Robert Rodriguez with Adrian Brody and Laurence Fishburne? I like the mix so far.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 14, 2010)

YEAHHHH!!! I hope this saves the franchise...


----------



## alexander12014 (Mar 14, 2010)

oh boy! oh boy! oh boy!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 14, 2010)

After the utter dross that was AvP and AvP: Requiem I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2010)

To me, I think it could be pretty good. The original Predator was classic, and the second one was just as good or better but in a different way (IMO).

The thing that made Predator too great was the fact that they could've turned it into a "big buff guy fights the enemy and looks awesome doing it" (much like the direction Rambo took), but instead, the second movie took it into a totally different setting and Danny Glover played a very unlikely hero (not a huge, rippling muscle meathead with a chaingun). 

In a way, that's actually what the first movie was about too. You had an entire group of 'guns for hire', with an unlimited amount of firepower but it took stealth and cunning to outsmart the Predator. Hell, the name of the movie is PREDATOR.  

The newer movies just seemed to become an excuse to display Aliens and Predators in full detail, along with big ass weapons and space shit explicitly. The whole "HR Giger stuff in space" thing has been done to death, and the second AVP movie just made it worse. They both felt like "made for TV" Sci-Fi channel movies or something. The whole series' (both Alien and Predator) spiraled down the toilet for the past several years, completely moving off the original concept.

The promising thing about this movie (to me) is that Robert Rodriguez seemed to know that, and built this movie around the first one or two. Also, the fact that it's called Predator*s*, much like Alien -> Alien*s* is promising. Personal opinion, but I thought Aliens was the perfect sequel. Titling the movie Predators implies recognizing that it's an existing series (instead of calling it Predator and just making it a reboot), but without throwing a cheesy numeral after it (would you call it Predator 3 or 5? ).


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Robert Rodriguez will come through. Looks good. 

"You cant compete with Arnold Schwarzenegger"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2010)

Sweeet looks like it will broaden on the Predator backstory and not just be an OTT monster action fest. Looks epic.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 14, 2010)

and ive just realised something, ITS IN FUDGING DAYLIGHT!!! YAYYYY!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 14, 2010)

I read about this not too long ago and the premise seems cool, plus being a Predator/Aliens/AvP fan I'm down for anything involving those three combos even when they are not-quite-awesome like the recent AvP films.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 14, 2010)

It's probably going to suck


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 14, 2010)

philkilla said:


> It's probably going to suck



Nice attitude and contribution to the thread 

...

I think this could turn out pretty sweet. Makes me wanna watch one of the first two right now!  

The AvP movies were definitely pretty lame but IMO they were not horrible or anything, definitely worth a watch at least


----------



## philkilla (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry about my cynicism. It just looks worn out and it's only a sneak peak. All I see is a motley militarized crew with camo and weapons trying to look cool. Maybe it is just the military side of my mind speaking.

EDIT: Here's what I have to add..

YouTube - Leaked scene from the new Predators Movie!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think that this Director is going in the right direction. I mean he said "he wanted to make this movie look like the first one of the series." So I'm hoping he'll keep to his word.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 15, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Sorry about my cynicism. It just looks worn out and it's only a sneak peak. All I see is a motley militarized crew with camo and weapons trying to look cool. Maybe it is just the military side of my mind speaking.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I have to add..
> 
> YouTube - Leaked scene from the new Predators Movie!




Im really looking forward to this movie. I didnt hate the AVP or AVPR but I dont think they were _quite_ up to the first 2 films. I think they were trying to reel in some new fans while trying to satisfy the long time fans. We will see what happens.


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, the AVP movies reminded me of Jason Goes to Hell, Jason X and then Freddy Vs Jason. "HEY! What the fans REALLY want to see is their favorite anti-hero, in full light, without a lot of storyline to get in the way and with the most outrageous kills that we can come up with!" Cut and print.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought:

Predator -- one of my all time favorite movies, can recite most of it line per line.

Predator 2 -- I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.

AvP -- now it's projectile vomit

AvP Requiem -- now my intestines are coming up with the vomit

AvP 2 (not to be confused with AvP Requiem; yes, there are 3 AvP movies total) -- done vomiting, and actually catching my breath again.. halfway decent flick.

So yeah, I hope this one completes the circle and becomes one of my favorites. Unfortunately I'm about as fond of Adrian Brody as I would be having a testicle removed with a plastic spork, so my hopes aren't particularly high.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 15, 2010)

is it just me or does the hound look like the hound in Ghostbusters?!!!!


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 15, 2010)

synrgy said:


> AvP 2 (not to be confused with AvP Requiem; yes, there are 3 AvP movies total) -- done vomiting, and actually catching my breath again.. halfway decent flick.
> .



Weiiiiird - i had no idea.

I've heard rumors of this being another PG-13 movie though...


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 15, 2010)

AvP 2 not AvP R? link please... lol


----------



## synrgy (Mar 15, 2010)

13point9 said:


> AvP 2 not AvP R? link please... lol



well shit. It's starting to look like my drug-riddled memory is doing me a disservice on this one.

Until further notice, consider my previous post completely false. I could SWEAR I saw 3 different AVP movies, but the internet thus far is proving me wrong.... I'm gonna keep digging though.. I hope I'm not even more insane than I thought I was..


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 15, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> Weiiiiird - i had no idea.
> 
> I've heard rumors of this being another PG-13 movie though...



I'm pretty sure I heard R, and considering the AvP movies were R I doubt they would want to tone down everything for a movie they want "to be done well for the fans" (per the video documentary with the director ).


----------



## Apophis (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome, I'm a HUGE fan of Predator movies


----------



## Alexis6BE (Mar 15, 2010)

In this segment Alex talks about how he became attached to Predators 2010. He describes his relationship to the Predator franchise (including Predator, Predator 2, and the Alien V.S. Predator films). He also discusses Arnold Schwarzenegger's involvement with the franchise. Alex shares his experience of writing with Robert Rodriguez. He also talks about writing as a fan and for the fans. Check back soon for more from Alex Litvak.


Sixth Borough Screenwriting Competition - Welcome


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

This is cool, I hope they can revive the series or at least add a good movie to it. I liked the first two Predators when I was younger, and I liked Rodriguez The Faculty and Planet Terror, so I'm sure he can do something decent with the series.

*Randy* -- I hope you know that HR Giger did the design of the Alien, as far as I know. As for JGTH/JX/FvJ, those kills aren't outrageous at all compared to the awesomeness that is The Final Chapter. 

Here's a rundown: Neck sawed in half and broken, held up to a wall and gut ripped open with a bone saw or scalpel of some sort, knife through a bitch's throat, bottle opener in hand and machete to the face then crucified to a door frame as well as being ripped off from door frame, chick gets impaled, knife to the back of the head, thrown from a second story window onto a car, axe to the solar plexus, head crushed, garden hoe to the chest and then tossed threw a window... am I forgetting anything? 

The New Line Jason films haven't got SHIT on Friday 4.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Predator 2 -- I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.



Really? I kinda thought it was a pretty good sequel. It was a little over the top, but then again this whole series is based on alien hunters from outer space. It was just as over the top as the first, at least.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Really? I kinda thought it was a pretty good sequel. It was a little over the top, but then again this whole series is based on alien hunters from outer space. It was just as over the top as the first, at least.



It just didn't work for me. Danny Glover? Gary Busey? Sorry.. 

I liked most of the Predator-focused scenes alright, but the human driven scenes ruined it for me. I feel like every single one of Danny Glover's move lines from 1991-2001 might as well have been "I'm too old for this shit! (Riggs!)" 

The first one, for me, is still by far the best in terms of pacing and general balance between the building of tension and the release of it.

I think I figured out why I thought there was a third AvP. Any of you on Netflix should look up a movie called "Alien vs Hunter". It's quite possibly the worst movie I've ever seen. It's not part of the official franchise, by the way.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 16, 2010)

love the predator shit ( i have EVERY mcfarlan figure) i didnt like the first avp but the second was pretty awesome


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> *Randy* -- I hope you know that HR Giger did the design of the Alien, as far as I know. As for JGTH/JX/FvJ, those kills aren't outrageous at all compared to the awesomeness that is The Final Chapter.
> 
> Here's a rundown: Neck sawed in half and broken, held up to a wall and gut ripped open with a bone saw or scalpel of some sort, knife through a bitch's throat, bottle opener in hand and machete to the face then crucified to a door frame as well as being ripped off from door frame, chick gets impaled, knife to the back of the head, thrown from a second story window onto a car, axe to the solar plexus, head crushed, garden hoe to the chest and then tossed threw a window... am I forgetting anything?
> 
> The New Line Jason films haven't got SHIT on Friday 4.



I'm actually in total agreement. My point with the Giger statement was that there was some subtlety to how his artwork was intertwined in the first couple movies. By Alien Resurrection, it just started looking like an excuse to make up for shitty, unoriginal set design. IMO, the AVP franchise continued this tradition.

I also agree completely with the F13th comment. I was referring to how silly the new ones were, and coming up with stupid shit like freezing hat one girl's head in liquid nitrogen and smashing it, all the kills as "SUPER JASON" in Jason X, the stoner killing party in Freddy vs Jason, etc. etc. I'd actually say that the ridiculous factor really hit it's stride in Jason Takes Manhattan (which is unfortunate, because F13th: The New Blood was one of my favorites, even though it drifted off base). But the "OMG! PEOPLE WOULD LOVE TO SEE JASON KILL AN ENTIRE FIELD OF STONERS!" and "PEOPLE WOULD LOVE TO SEE JASON SMASH TWO NAKED GIRLS IN SLEEPING BAGS TOGETHER, AT CRYSTAL LAKE" type stuff was good for a chuckle, but the series got where it did by trying to be creative (while sticking to the format) and not silly shit like that.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I think I figured out why I thought there was a third AvP. Any of you on Netflix should look up a movie called "Alien vs Hunter". It's quite possibly the worst movie I've ever seen. It's not part of the official franchise, by the way.


 
The Asylum films, makers of such Z-grade delights as Megashark vs. Giant Octopus and the upcoming Megapiranha.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> The Asylum films, makers of such Z-grade delights as Megashark vs. Giant Octopus and the upcoming Megapiranha.



Are they responsible for Transmorphers and Transmorphers 2?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> I'm actually in total agreement. My point with the Giger statement was that there was some subtlety to how his artwork was intertwined in the first couple movies. By Alien Resurrection, it just started looking like an excuse to make up for shitty, unoriginal set design. IMO, the AVP franchise continued this tradition.
> 
> I also agree completely with the F13th comment. I was referring to how silly the new ones were, and coming up with stupid shit like freezing hat one girl's head in liquid nitrogen and smashing it, all the kills as "SUPER JASON" in Jason X, the stoner killing party in Freddy vs Jason, etc. etc. I'd actually say that the ridiculous factor really hit it's stride in Jason Takes Manhattan (which is unfortunate, because F13th: The New Blood was one of my favorites, even though it drifted off base). But the "OMG! PEOPLE WOULD LOVE TO SEE JASON KILL AN ENTIRE FIELD OF STONERS!" and "PEOPLE WOULD LOVE TO SEE JASON SMASH TWO NAKED GIRLS IN SLEEPING BAGS TOGETHER, AT CRYSTAL LAKE" type stuff was good for a chuckle, but the series got where it did by trying to be creative (while sticking to the format) and not silly shit like that.


 
being a complete GIGER FREAK> i would like to add to this brothers. giger DID design the aliens. in the scene where the humans find the space jockey. giger hadnt finished the set or even painting the space jockey. also the actual space jockey in the film is a model. the actors in the space costumes that go up to the space jockey are actually children to make the model look bigger. the scene was supposed to be longer and get closer to the space jockey and go more in depth with the storey but since the set wasnt done they had to make the scene alot shorter 

http://image.com.com/filmspot/images/MovieTome/blog/1979_alien_006.jpg

he was supposed to be painted dark like the rest of the set. but due to the time restraints he stayed the light color.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 16, 2010)

jymellis said:


> being a complete GIGER FREAK> i would like to add to this brothers. giger DID design the aliens. in the scene where the humans find the space jockey. giger hadnt finished the set or even painting the space jockey. also the actual space jockey in the film is a model. the actors in the space costumes that go up to the space jockey are actually children to make the model look bigger. the scene was supposed to be longer and get closer to the space jockey and go more in depth with the storey but since the set wasnt done they had to make the scene alot shorter
> 
> http://image.com.com/filmspot/images/MovieTome/blog/1979_alien_006.jpg
> 
> he was supposed to be painted dark like the rest of the set. but due to the time restraints he stayed the light color.



I remember reading/hearing that too, about the people in space suits being kid actors to make everything look bigger (nice job, it worked!). I hadn't heard or read about the incomplete set though. I think that scene worked fine though as it was, even without everything being finished.

On topic, I hope the new Predator movie is as good as the little snippets of a trailer. Not sure about Adrien Brody as an action star... I can't stop picturing him with a giant punk mohawk and british accent (ala SoS) but whatever. At least it looks like it'll suck a whole lot less than the last few AvP iterations.

Also I think the coolest thing about the Alien, and Predator movie(s) was the suspense buildup of seeing, but not FULLY seeing the whole damned things. In the first Alien you barely got a real good close look at the things. By Aliens everything was moving pretty fast so you still didn't get a good look until the end with the Queen. With Predator it was pretty much the same. With all the latest installments you see the creatures all the time and from all sorts of angles. The horror of them just on their own is lost when you expose them so quick.

Even though now everyone knows what they look like, I think they can still do a nice buildup of suspense if the script allows for it. It'd be nice to see this Predators movie take place before Arnie and his wrecking crew went into Costa Rica / Nicaraqua or wherever it was. In other words, let the story be about the first team that went in there and got slaughtered. Yeah, you'd know the ending already but it'd be cool to see.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Are they responsible for Transmorphers and Transmorphers 2?



Oh hell yes, they are the undisputed kings of the mockbuster.


----------



## Neil (Mar 16, 2010)

Hopefully it will be a good film, I actually kinda liked AVP, I dont see what the fuss is about, it was a cool story line IMO.


But the guy was saying the new film wont try to beat the first, and yet we see a guy standing in a jungle with a mini gun? I think its already looking too much like the first lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Randy said:


> I'm actually in total agreement. My point with the Giger statement was that there was some subtlety to how his artwork was intertwined in the first couple movies.


 
Ah, yes. Films without a story are just pointless reasons to cash in on a money-cow. And they generally flop, but for some reason, FvJ did not. 

Anthony Perkins, who directed Psycho III, probably realized in hindsight that atmosphere and dramatic lighting will NEVER replace a good story. In fact, the film is just to cover up for the ending of the previous film, as well as add Psycho to the list of OTT slasher kills. 

That said, there is a scene in the film where Norman Bates fixes a painting as he's about to kill someone, but unfortunately, doesn't.  

I'm sure the same can be said for most pointless OTT horror films.



Randy said:


> I was referring to how silly the new ones were, and ...with stupid shit like freezing hat one girl's head in liquid nitrogen and smashing it, all the kills as "SUPER JASON" in Jason X, the stoner killing party in Freddy vs Jason, etc. etc. I'd actually say that the ridiculous factor really hit it's stride in Jason Takes Manhattan (which is unfortunate, because F13th: The New Blood was one of my favorites, even though it drifted off base).


 
This is why Friday the 13th [4]: The Final Chapter is my favorite. Joseph Zito knew what would work, knew the series was a ravaging killer with simple weapons to do these elaborate kills, and knew it didn't require any telekinetic bullshit to kill off Jason. In fact, he veto'd the idea from TOM FUCKING SAVINI to stick a ... microwave part into Jason's head and cook it? 

Also, I think The New Blood makes way more sense if you imagine Freddy Krueger in a lot of those scenes in place of Tina [particularly the end]. But then again, I'm not much of a fan of "Zombie Jason", or Kane Hodder to be frank, and I think that TNB is the epitome of ridiculous. And because of JTM, Mancuso Jr. has been added to my list of Executive Producer's I wanna kick in the goddamn nutsac!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Neil said:


> But the guy was saying the new film wont try to beat the first, and yet we see a guy standing in a jungle with a mini gun? I think its already looking too much like the first lol


 
I think what is meant is it won't try to be Predator 1 x10, like most horror sequels are. IE, John Carpenter's Halloween has about 3-4 kills; Rosenthal's Halloween 2 has about 10.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2010)

SNEAK PEEK! Looks pretty rad, actually:

Predators Sneak Peek - Trailer Addict

I didn't know Morpheus (Mr Fishburne) was gonna be in this!!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 17, 2010)

I kinda feel a little dissed; no one has bothered to mention that Jim Henson Company did all the puppeteering for the three movies within the Alien trilogy. There was no fourth movie, move along, move along, there was nothing to see there, nothing that looked like it came out of my nose that was ever shown on the movie screen. It's a horrible lie. 

For the "Predator" films, I was always kind of torn because we really never got the chance to learn what they were other than critters with better tech that lived fairly long lives if they didn't get popped by their prospective quarries along the way. Great amount of action and a shut-the-brain down kinda movie. Have to admit that the high point for me was the Alien skull in the second Predator film. Have to agree that the AvP movies were definitely on the quest for more money, which was a shame, they could've been much more like the Dark Horse comics, for example.

Kinda digging this one, have hopes for it being a decent movie, but what type?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 17, 2010)

orb451 said:


> I remember reading/hearing that too, about the people in space suits being kid actors to make everything look bigger (nice job, it worked!). I hadn't heard or read about the incomplete set though. I think that scene worked fine though as it was, even without everything being finished.
> 
> .


 
i actually heard it on my alien legacy dvd. i have the boxed set that includes all the alien movies and the making of with giger interviews


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Mar 18, 2010)

They released the first trailer today...

IGN Video: Predators Movie Trailer - Trailer

I'm really looking forward to this. Been waiting for another Predator film for a long time.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 18, 2010)

This time they's got buddies! Nice! Wonder if we'll get to see them (the Predators) screw each other over for the kill? I do hope that there isn't a sniper shoot-off between the humans and the predators; this was done moderately well in, "Saving Private Ryan" but has become cliche as of late...


----------



## GazPots (Jul 8, 2010)

So this is released today in the UK. 


Anyone got any thoughts on it after seeing it. *No spoilers please*. 


Oh and.......


----------



## K-Roll (Jul 8, 2010)

i am seeing it in 3 hours  i hope it won't suck a major c...


----------



## GazPots (Jul 8, 2010)

I've seen it gettin 4/5 ratings in the papers and stuff so i'm hoping it kicks ass.


----------



## Gamba (Jul 8, 2010)

Apophis said:


> awesome, I'm a HUGE fan of Predator movies



+1


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 8, 2010)

It certainly looks like it's gonna be sick. I thought the first 2 Predetor movies were awesome, the AVP movies not so much, the second one was so dark i couldn't tell what was going on for most of the film. This definitely looks promising though.

As for the whole Friday The 13th convo, I have to get negetive and say that I thought the Friday The 13th series was the worst horror series from the late 80's early 90's. The Halloween series was a lot better but A Nightmare On Elm Street is where it's at!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2010)

It's getting bad reviews on Metacritic, which is a shame because a) I usually trust the average score on Metacritic except for rare occasions, b) this looked like it would be good and c) I usually like Robert Rodriguez films, even though they are a bit cheesy and not very clever.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 8, 2010)

77% on rotten tomatoes so far


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 8, 2010)

Negative reviews or not, I'm still gonna give this one a shot. I loved the Predator 1 and 2, and I hope this one can live up to my expectations.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 8, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Sorry about my cynicism. It just looks worn out and it's only a sneak peak. All I see is a motley militarized crew with camo and weapons trying to look cool. Maybe it is just the military side of my mind speaking.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I have to add..
> 
> YouTube - Leaked scene from the new Predators Movie!



I'm going to have to agree with Phil in part here. I REALLY REALLY want this movie to KICK SOOOOO MUCH ASS. It's Predator, and Rodriguez. That seems like a match made in movie heaven.

But, the military inaccuracies will without a doubt make A-Team look like a documentary. And being a Military man, that will just piss me the fuck off. The trailer already pisses me off because they have a guy say "I'm Air Cav" like its some super secret, special operations things...which it's not. 

And the female that says "I'm black ops". 

Plus the superawesomemassive scope on the Barrett that the "black ops" chick shoots in the trailer....ugh...




Scar Symmetry said:


> It's getting bad reviews on Metacritic, which is a shame because a) I usually trust the average score on Metacritic except for rare occasions, b) this looked like it would be good and c) I usually like Robert Rodriguez films, even though they are a bit cheesy and not very clever.




And on the other hand, I will agree with Scar because even with the vicious military inaccuracies, it still looks pretty badass, and its fucking Robert Rodriguez. 

I mean, come one. It's Robert Rodriguez making a Predator movie. 



EDIT:

Just wanted to add that I really enjoyed The A-Team. I was able to realize that the movie was 'hollywood'd up to make it ridiculous, and thus awesome. Hopefully I can do the same with Predators.


----------



## K-Roll (Jul 8, 2010)

ok.. i'[ve actually come home from the cinema like 10 minutes ago.. i am disappointed, and i think the movie was so bad that i wouldnt even bother describing why, i could have flushed my money down the toilet.. but i will..
i am a huge Aliens and Predator movies fan but this just sucks.. but i'll let you make your own picture about it.. 

-what the F. just happened?
-stupid STUPID dialogues 
- it is so alibistic that it does not even try to describe why 7 people appear on a planet which is ment to be like THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS far away from their home
-adrien brody must have had like 180 IQ cause he puts all things together like this - BAM! in 5 seconds.. and thats how things work on this planet with this species you know..
- predators act like pussies and do not act like predators
- probably the worst fighting scene i could have predator imagined in - come on you've got a 400pounds wheighting beast in it gets its ass kicked by a guy who makes noodles? (i dont wanna spoil it for you so no details, but. WTF every yakuza guy is a samurai?)
- totally cheap twists
- i feel retarded after having seen this movie 
-probably the worst line of the script was something like which is referring to the first movie:
'ín 1987 in guatemala, there was a guy who survived this attack by actually putting mud on his body and kicking the predator's ass' 

i would even put it into one cathegory together with Herculess in New York, Sound of Thunder and any 2/10 movie of your choice... 


my evaluation - 3/10
1 point for really trying to draw a picture of the predators' world (which is still mediocre) and could have ended up worse than that... its kinda modern today to try bringing poeple to alien planets (avatar)
1 point for having the Pianist in the main cast
1 point for not having taken more of my time

edit: oh and remember the awesome part in the trailer where Brody stands still and there are like 10 laser beams pointing at him you can forget that, its not in the movie.. i am wondering- why do you have to lie to people in order to create mass euphoria before the actual release?


----------



## Pauly (Jul 8, 2010)

I expected as much, sadly. When I hear that 'I'm a fan!' type stuff from people who're making it I always worry they'll just do all this "well it'd be sweet if we do xyz cos it's cooool and badass!" stuff that doesn't translate to a good film. 

Predator is a bit of a silly concept anyway sort of, since unlike the Xeno's they're a tech-savvy and space-faring race yet are completely one-dimensional and plain stupid most of the time. Where's a bit of characterisation? The AvP books attempted this (Prey & Hunter's Planet book, IIRC) and did ok. It was sort of a fresh spin at least.

Both series are just being rehashed endlessly with a minor spin on the same tired plot. I reaaaally hope Ridley Scott at least tries something different for his film, something that people who hold Alien and Aliens (and some of the graphic novels perhaps) dear will enjoy. 

Also excellent shout on the waning Giger influence. It started with Alien 3 and is basically defunct now, which is a massive shame given how unsettling the first Alien was, in particular. The problem is though, as an audience, we've seen it all. How can you make something we're so familiar with truly alien all over again.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ I'm glad you posted this because I was thinking about seeing it tomorrow, lord willing. But I guess not know, question is the first Alien or Predator movies good? I assume they're if they have several other movies? But anyway I saw A.V.P Requiem and from what I saw of it, I thought it was dreadful. Any opinions on whats good and not good in the A.V.P. series (everything not just A.V.P.)?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 9, 2010)

So I was really looking forward to this movie seeing as i am a huge aliens and predator fan. I just got back home from seeing it, and i thought it was a big pile of crap. Dialogue was stupid, the acting wasnt very good, and i thought it just kind of sucked in general. I will never get those 2 hours of my life back.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 9, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> ^^ I'm glad you posted this because I was thinking about seeing it tomorrow, lord willing. But I guess not know, question is the first Alien or Predator movies good? I assume they're if they have several other movies? But anyway I saw A.V.P Requiem and from what I saw of it, I thought it was dreadful. Any opinions on whats good and not good in the A.V.P. series (everything not just A.V.P.)?



The first Predator is a decent 80's action romp... but let's face it, it's an Arnie film! It's enjoyable and tense in places though, definitely worth checking out. The 2nd sways opinion but I think it's 'ok' but has some cringey moments. It's a single scene in Pred 2 that spawned all this AvP stuff - the alien skull in his trophy cabinet - and that let to all the comics/graphic novels, books and eventually (dire) films.

Alien - the first film - is a classic movie. A landmark film of the late 70's that created a lot of staples you see in horror films today, in terms of devices used to build suspense in terms of shot selection, sound design e.t.c. and nothing had really been done like it before. I saw it as a teen, alone in the dark and found it really uncomfortable in places. It's just as bad on repeat viewings, I still cringe every time Brett goes after the cat! Ridley Scott ftw in this case. 

Aliens is a dumber film, but it was a great sequel because it did something different with the concept and made it more an action film with horror elements. It's probably the most enjoyable film of the series because of the OTT marine characters (Hudson <3) and big set pieces. It's very much a James Cameron film.

Alien 3 sort of sucks but at least looks pretty.

Lets not talk about Alien Resurrection.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pauly said:


> The first Predator is a decent 80's action romp... but let's face it, it's an Arnie film! It's enjoyable and tense in places though, definitely worth checking out. The 2nd sways opinion but I think it's 'ok' but has some cringey moments. It's a single scene in Pred 2 that spawned all this AvP stuff - the alien skull in his trophy cabinet - and that let to all the comics/graphic novels, books and eventually (dire) films.
> 
> Alien - the first film - is a classic movie. A landmark film of the late 70's that created a lot of staples you see in horror films today, in terms of devices used to build suspense in terms of shot selection, sound design e.t.c. and nothing had really been done like it before. I saw it as a teen, alone in the dark and found it really uncomfortable in places. It's just as bad on repeat viewings, I still cringe every time Brett goes after the cat! Ridley Scott ftw in this case.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the info. That scene in Predators 2 just oozes EPIC!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 9, 2010)

Pauly said:


> The first Predator is a decent 80's action romp... but let's face it, it's an Arnie film! It's enjoyable and tense in places though, definitely worth checking out. The 2nd sways opinion but I think it's 'ok' but has some cringey moments. It's a single scene in Pred 2 that spawned all this AvP stuff - the alien skull in his trophy cabinet - and that let to all the comics/graphic novels, books and eventually (dire) films.
> 
> Alien - the first film - is a classic movie. A landmark film of the late 70's that created a lot of staples you see in horror films today, in terms of devices used to build suspense in terms of shot selection, sound design e.t.c. and nothing had really been done like it before. I saw it as a teen, alone in the dark and found it really uncomfortable in places. It's just as bad on repeat viewings, I still cringe every time Brett goes after the cat! Ridley Scott ftw in this case.
> 
> ...




this is pretty much right on. Couldnt agree with you more.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jul 9, 2010)

IGN's review for Predators is in 3.5/5 which is equal to 7/10. They say the best Predator movie since the original. One of the members of avpgalaxy.net went to a screening and he said that he felt it was everybit as good as the original. Obviously opinions will vary.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey I enjoyed it. It had Predators, killing people. And it had a revamped version of the original soundtrack too! Done very much in the spirit of Predator 1. Okay so there was goofy dialogue and terrible acting, but c'mon...that's what we liked about Predator 1 and 2 surely?!!!

"DILLLON, YOU SONOVABEEEETCH" *ludicrous handshake*

I will say I was NOT impressed at the price of admission though. Never, EVER go to an Odeon on a Friday night. Fucking £9 or thereabouts!! I handed over a tenner and got a few silvers back.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh....My....Fuck.....This looks awesome ! Im stoked. Predator 1, incredible movie Im a huge fan. Predator 2, again, huge fan, great movie an almost as good but just different from the 1st. This 3rd installment could be a total bomb compared to the first 2 just because of there sheer awesomeness but by the looks of this trailer I am excited. At the same time a little worried seeing as they have taken the AVP approach of dropping players into a game instead of the Predators coming to a planet to play there game. Which I think the ladder is a more suitable premise because there is never the suspicion of being in a game. All the victims knew, quite later in the movie, is that they were being hunted and if they wanted to live they had to run for there fucking lives an hopefully out smart whatever is hunting them. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 9, 2010)

chimp_spanner said:


> "DILLLON, YOU SONOVABEEEETCH" *ludicrous handshake*


Sorry, I just couldn't help myself....


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 10, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't help myself....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Me and my friend used to occassionally greet each other with that handshake scene, obviously I was Arnie.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

chimp_spanner said:


> I will say I was NOT impressed at the price of admission though. Never, EVER go to an Odeon on a Friday night. Fucking £9 or thereabouts!! I handed over a tenner and got a few silvers back.


 
The price of film piracy nowadays, those few who do it are spoiling it for the rest of us who want to go see the films legally.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm surprised at some of the negative reactions to this as IGN's review made it seem pretty cool plus it is a predator movie so what do you expect? either way I'm seeing it on tues night (my birthday!) so it better be good enough to erase the memory of Danny "I'm too old for this shit!" Glover. 



vampiregenocide said:


> The price of film piracy nowadays, those few who do it are spoiling it for the rest of us who want to go see the films legally.



I don't think it's exclusively the fault of piracy I think it's also greedy cinema chains ripping you off when you want to see a film at a peak time which is why I go on a weeknight or a sunday/saturday afternoon when it's quiet and I don't have to spend my time kicking off with chavs on their phones ruining the film.


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know about movie prices in EU or the likes, but I know if I go to the slightly nicer interior and not very much closer theater, I get charged an extra $2 just to see the damn movie paying a whopping $10.50 total. It's the same damn movie the only difference is your fucking lobby area is different and more tweenies and douchebags go to you then if I drive another 5 minutes down the road to a slightly smaller theater with the same stadium seating where REAL people go and shut the fuck up during the movie and enjoy it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2010)

All I know is it costs an extra buck to get into the theater with a bar, and guys, it's fucking worth it. After a few (not three ) Tremens, all the annoying kids stop annoying me.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 12, 2010)

Saw this last night.

Here are my semi-spoiler thoughts:



Spoiler



A) FALSE ADVERTISEMENT. Rodriguez DIDN'T DIRECT THIS?!?! I was pissed when the credits rolled and it said 'directed by Nimrod Antal

B) The pacing was TERRIBLE.

C) Adrian Brody confirmed what I suspected, which is that he was terrible for this kind of role. I didn't believe him for a _second_.

D) Doesn't *anybody* know how to work with an 'ensemble' cast any more? These characters weren't developed *at all*. The reason the first movie works is because we're invested in the characters. We know Mac and Blain are good friends who have a history together, we know Dutch and Dillon used to run missions together, blah blah blah. In this movie, we know pretty much nothing about anyone, except that they're annoying and stupid.

E) 'Super' Predators? _Really_?



I still enjoyed it for what it was, I guess. I don't think I'll pick this up for home release when it comes out, though. Once was enough.

One of the only things I *really* liked was that they used the music from the original movie.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^^Thanks man  You just saved me about $20.

I'll just wait for DVD/Netflix and watch it later...


----------



## synrgy (Jul 13, 2010)

Something else that's been bugging me:

This, again, is only semi-spoiler, but I'm tagging it anyway just in case.



Spoiler



There's a severe (and shocking, considering that the extreme opposite is the case in most other recent films) lack of on-screen exposition. Somebody else touched on this before me, but the whole of the movie we're left wondering why ANY of the movie is taking place at all. How did any of these characters end up in this situation? Anyone? Bueller? The screen never tells us.



Finally, one other complaint that's definitely a spoiler, so don't say I didn't warn you:



Spoiler



I seriously, seriously cannot believe they just put fucking *Lawrence Fishburne* in there, seemingly for no reason other than to look like a bitch for 15 minutes before dying for no reason. Why did he even _take_ that role??


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 13, 2010)

Just in case!



Spoiler



Well I'm guessing they would just abduct people from the battlefield using teleportation or something? But if so...it's definitely not a technology they've ever shown the Predators using. It's a big leap from cloaking tech (which we almost kinda have) to teleportation. And their tech has always struck me as being more primitive than that...possibly even scavenged. As someone else pointed out, they're hi tech aliens that act pretty fucking stupid sometimes haha.

Also, re: Fishburn...yeah I kept waiting for some huge unveiling, like he was the final piece of the puzzle. But he was really kind of inconsequential.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have not seen the movie yet, but the reason it will never compare to the original or the sequal is because they don't make action movies like they used to anymore. I mean really, action movies from the 80's and early to mid 90's were awesome, and epic, and even a bit cheesy. 

Somewhere after they made Face/Off (amazing action movie from the mid 90's) they started to change the formula and action movies just went down hill from there. I guess they started focusing less on the story and building the characters, and more on special effects and a good twist, I have no idea.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 13, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> ...they don't make action movies like they used to anymore.



I agree with that  As soon as CGI effects started to become more polished and cheap, production-wise, they were put in place OF the story, instead of in SERVICE of the story....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2010)

Talking of 21st century action movies, I actually enjoy xXx despite it's awful dialogue 

For me it's because they used the over-the-top explosion sequences instead of CGI like they used to in the 90s.

I enjoy Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines for the same reason, it's so awesome when they fuck up that entire street!


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Talking of 21st century action movies, I actually enjoy xXx despite it's awful dialogue
> 
> For me it's because they used the over-the-top explosion sequences instead of CGI like they used to in the 90s.
> 
> I enjoy Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines for the same reason, it's so awesome when they fuck up that entire street!





I liked XXX too


----------



## GazPots (Jul 13, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Finally, one other complaint that's definitely a spoiler, so don't say I didn't warn you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They expressed interest in doing a prequel with his character as the lead.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 13, 2010)

Best Film EVER 
fucking loved it


----------



## Murmel (Jul 13, 2010)

It's retarded that the movie premieres over here a month after the US premiere...
I really want to see this. I'm not really picky when it comes to movies, if it keeps me entertained I'm happy. Though there are ofcourse movies that are insanely good, like District 9 for example.

Anyways. Most of you guys, if not all are probably a generation before me. I haven't seen the first Predator movie (seen the sequel though and I thought it was kinda meh..) I haven't seen the Alien films either, maybe I should get up off my ass and do that sometime soon.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 13, 2010)

Just saw it I liked it and felt it made up for some of the crappier entries in the predator series it added a few things to the predator mythology but not anything major and it definitely had it's faults but tbh I'm just happy to have seen a modern movie where badly animated/textured cgi didn't leave me foaming at the mouth in a state of rage.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 13, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Talking of 21st century action movies, I actually enjoy xXx despite it's awful dialogue


Thank fuck that I'm not the only one *sigh of relief*


----------



## Anthony (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay, being a huge fan of the series, I have to give my 2 cents on this film.

I loved it. I felt like it was the only worthy sequel of the original. I feel like some people here are either looking into some things too much, or just being bitches to be honest. Complaining for the sake of complaining because it's the cool thing to only like the original.



K-Roll said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Okay, "wtf just happened?"? Obviously you can't follow a movie. If you are talking about the beginning of the film where everything is out of place, it is supposed to be disorienting. That was the point. The viewer was meant to feel just as disoriented as the characters were.

Stupid dialogues? I feel you've completely discredited yourself to say the dialogues are stupid when you take them out of context, like you did with the "1987" Guatemala qoute. It fit the movie and made sense perfectly in context. 

I call bullshit when you say they don't act like Predators, and you wonder why the Yakuza was able to take one out. A sword can fuck up anybody. Regardless of weight. Predators generally are noble fighters, and this was true in this case. He disarmed himself down to his wristblades to have an equal fight. Essentially it was a sword fight, 400 pounds doesn't mean shit in a fight like that, technique and agility does. 

And when did the movie even say all Yakuza were Samurai? ONE Yakuza was trained to fight and use a sword. The Predators picked the humans because of their killing ability, why wouldn't this Yakuza know how to fight? 

Which brings me to my next point...

Did you not understand the plot what so ever? They tell you exactly why all those people were chosen to be on the planet. Honestly dude, the plot was out in the open the whole time, I don't understand how one can miss it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2010)

i still have no idea what those huge green boxes mean.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> i still have no idea what those huge green boxes mean.



Highlight them with your cursor. Enjoy.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 18, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> i still have no idea what those huge green boxes mean.



Highlight them. They're spoiler boxes, so if you DON'T want something spoiled, you won't read it. But if you don't care (like me), you highlight them, and you can read what inside.

You're welcome, buddy. 

EDIT:
Max ninja'd the holyshit out of me


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2010)

Answer me these questions please:



Spoiler



Did the dogs belong to the Wolf Predator's or the regular predator? Because they skinned them and trussed the other predator up. So was regular predator hunting them at first?





Spoiler



Regular predator turns on the space ship so they can fly away with his wrist. As its flying away, wolf predator blows it up with his wrist. So who's ship was it?


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 19, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Answer me these questions please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH I think that when it comes to minor plot points such as these it's left open on purpose and is up to the viewer's interpretation instead of just constantly explaining every detail to you as if you are some kind of moron.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> TBH I think that when it comes to minor plot points such as these it's left open on purpose and is up to the viewer's interpretation instead of just constantly explaining every detail to you as if you are some kind of moron.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was reading a bit about this movie and it was actually written back in like 1995. The producers thought it was "too futuristic" or some shit for its time. So fast forward to 2010 they asked the writer "you still got that Predator movie sitting around?"


----------



## Anthony (Jul 23, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> I was reading a bit about this movie and it was actually written back in like 1995. The producers thought it was "too futuristic" or some shit for its time. So fast forward to 2010 they asked the writer "you still got that Predator movie sitting around?"



Yeah I read something similar. They didn't really trust Rodriguez with that big of a budget so they put it off.


----------



## Forresterc (Jul 26, 2010)

I enjoyed it. It was in no way a great movie, but it was a good predator movie. I really wish they explored a lot more about the world and the plot was a bit deeper.

the thing that pissed me off though, wtf were those planets? there were like 3 just floating around each other in the panorama? planets and moons don't act like [email protected]!?


----------



## GazPots (Jul 27, 2010)

You focus on the unbelieveable planet movements in a movie about alien hunters who can turn invisible and act like ninja's even through they run about clumsily and look like they'll fall over any second? 


I enjoyed it too though.


----------

